# Recipe: Onion Pie



## TheDow (Nov 30, 2009)

Stay with me, here, folks.  This is NOT a dessert. This is more like a casserole. Those of you who don't like onions, I will understand you not partaking, but if you like something like onion rings, you really ought to reconsider. This casserole is like a cheesy onion ring, and it's absolutely awesome.

60 saltine crackers - mash fine. (We use wheat saltines.)
1 cube margarine/butter - melt & pour into crackers

set aside 1/3 of the mixture for the top, and press the rest of it into a pie pan. This is the bottom crust.

2-3 large onions - Peel & shred, fry in margarine/butter until soft & glossy (but do not brown). Put in pie shell.

1/2 lb. cheddar cheese - grate and put over onions.

1 Cup milk - heat almost to a boil.

2 Eggs - beat with fork, add to hot milk & pour over cheese (use fork to separate cheese + get egg/milk mixture down into onions.)

Sprinkle remaining cracker mixture on top.
Bake 350* for 45 minutes.

Notes: The original recipe from my grandmother-in-law said to use soda crackers. We almost always use saltines (and I don't even know if they're the same.) 

As for the shred size of the onions, how small you cut them is to your personal preference. I tend to prefer larger chunks, but my wife prefers the ease of putting them into the food processor. Experiment to your heart's content. I prefer cutting them an inch by 3/8" or so. I don't like my onion pie to just contain mush.


----------



## Bookmeister (Nov 30, 2009)

Sounds quite bland.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 1, 2009)

It sounds almost identical to the Onion Pie the Amish folks in the area where I grew up made. It is helped greatly by the addition of a tablespoon of ground cayenne pepper!

Yes, soda crackers are the same thing as saltines. You can also make this with Ritz or a 50 /50 combination of soda crackers and Ritz crackers.


----------



## TheDow (Dec 1, 2009)

Bookmeister said:


> Sounds quite bland.



If you ignore the 2-3 large onions, I could certainly agree. 

You can add, of course, any spices you wish to it. The butter/margarine in the crust and the 1/2 lb. of cheese (we use sharp cheddar) add enough salt to bring out the flavors of the onions. If you overcook the onions, I can almost guarantee it will be bland, or at least more bland than if you did not.

I just made this last week, and I can say it was as tasty as it ever is. However, if it does not appeal, then I don't recommend it. lol 

Those at the gathering quite enjoyed it, and I was asked by several people for the recipe.


----------



## Idelette (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, it looks interesting, I may give it a try!


----------



## Bookmeister (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok, I like everything involved. Do you think adding meat to it would ruin it or maybe make it more appealing to people like me?


----------



## Poimen (Dec 1, 2009)

I am going to serve this at the next church potluck with one little detail amended:

Leave out the onions and put a huge piece of pork right in the middle of it!


----------



## TheDow (Dec 9, 2009)

I would have no problem with the meat. Meat and onion pies are awesome. My mother-in-law would be horrified at adding meat to the traditional Thanksgiving/Christmas fare. 

As an entree, it doesn't hold up, in my opinion.

However, as a side to a nice grilled pork loin, roast turkey or something similar, I really, really enjoy it!


----------

